# no snow in CT!



## go plow (Dec 14, 2004)

as i sit here depressed, not being able to plow,my girlfriend brings up a good point ! think of it as natures way of getting rid of the bottom feeders if you know what i mean ! i said hun, i just wish i had 50 more seasonal contracts lol ...


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

I hear ya man and agree with both points!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Anybody know what is supposed to happen tomorrow? I heard maybe a dusting to an inch in CT, NH, and central Mass? Maybe some guys that salt and sand can make some $$$$.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Just saw the Fox forecast that usually isnt worth crap, but he said maybe rain showers for the interior of the state and possibly a flake or 2 in the higher elevations. Whatever. Then all rain for Sunday night and Monday


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

I was in northern CT and it was 36 and raining. I did notice a few guys running around with their sanders loaded up ready to go  . Im hearing a lot of talk of a pattern change after this week but its still a while out and im not getting my hopes up yet.


----------



## BPK63 (Sep 6, 2006)

Twice now in December I had dreams that I was plowing. Now what's up with that?


----------

